# Altus, OK



## Scion of Vyshaan (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello all,
I'm Altus OK for training for two months, and I'd really like to game.  If there's anybody out there (in Lawton, Altus, or even a bit further), please post a reply to this thread (my normal e-mail's all messed up)


----------

